# Bobcat walkbehind



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Question for years every winter. Are these as good as they say they are for throwing snow? Tempted every season to pick one of these up.











Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

I've never personally used one, but this is what I've heard from others...

Many owners of vintage blowers say they are no more desirable than many other vintage blowers.
Obtaining parts/repairing can be more difficult that other vintage blowers (Ariens, Toro, Deere, etc...) 
Due to their design, they are longer than a standard blower and can be a handful to maneuver in tight areas.
They are heavy, the largest model (28" I think) is 375 lbs.



sscotsman said:


> Bobcats are unusual, but I dont think they are any more deseriable or valuable than any other vintage snowblower..
> 
> Scot





Mike C. said:


> In my opinion,they are LESS so than other vintage snowblowers.I've owned two Bobcats,had the use of a newer unit, and wouldn't take the gift of another.They are VERY over-complicated machines and parts,when they can be found,are very expensive.Their level of performance can easily be matched by many other vintage or modern blowers that are much easier and cheaper to maintain and far more reliable.
> 
> I will say that the newer models like the OP was looking into,are better engineered than the older models I had.I believe the newer ones used COMMON belts you can buy anywhere-mine used that rare,odd,skinny sucker that costs a king's fortune,and wears quickly.
> 
> ...


... and of course there are long time owners/users who believe they are the best ever made.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

russkat said:


> I've never personally used one, but this is what I've heard from others...
> 
> Many owners of vintage blowers say they are no more desirable than many other vintage blowers.
> Obtaining parts/repairing can be more difficult that other vintage blowers (Ariens, Toro, Deere, etc...)
> ...


...and that's exactly why my post starts with those three words,"In my opinion".I based my opinion on my own experiences with them-which wasn't good.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Used One Today in a few inches of Wet Heavy Stuff. It Worked and Moved it Very Good, and Threw the EOD Slop No Problem. Downside is, it has the Small Auger. The Unusual Impeller Design seems to Minimize Clogging. Finding Parts Might be Challenging...


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Jackmels said:


> Used One Today in a few inches of Wet Heavy Stuff. It Worked and Moved it Very Good, and Threw the EOD Slop No Problem. Downside is, it has the Small Auger. The Unusual Impeller Design seems to Minimize Clogging. Finding Parts Might be Challenging...


The finding of the parts is somewhat difficult but when you do,they are usually priced as if they are 24k gold plated.

I have a former Bobcat dealer barely ten miles from me who still has some parts stock.The last time I bought a part from him, when he told me the price,I asked him for some Vaseline.He was not amused.I was very glad to see the Bob-cat go.


----------



## mogul2000 (Aug 5, 2018)

*I have a vintage Bob cat 5 hp snowblower,*

I have had my bob cat over 8 years, got it out of a dumpster, rebuilt the carp and replaced the auger drive gear, because the skid bolts were installed back wards and impeded the auger movement, I would put it up against the highest end snowblower with twice the hp, it has never bogged down, the neighbors cannot believe the drifts it goes through.


----------



## Northeastsnow (Oct 26, 2018)

*I just saw a Bob-Cat at an auction*

As I said above, I am going to an auction tonight and stopped to preview what they had. There was an old Bob-Cat (spelled just like this) that appeared to be maybe from the '60s. The auger had very wide spacing and the impeler was narrow, rectangular and vertical. I'm not into "antique" snow blowers but it did look interesting. It weighed a ton. I said I wasn't into antique snow blower but I have to admit I have, and still used every year, a 1977 Toro 8-26 that I bought a year old. I've been keeping it running and the only real mechanical problem I have is the drive dogs on the drive shaft and on the wheels. These parts are no longer available unless you buy used which are likely in no better shape than mine. However, my Toro is a "tractor". I hope it never dies.


----------



## Nico4 (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi I have a Bob Cat snowblower just like the one in the picture. I need a scrapper bar and can't seem to find one anywhere. Linda


----------



## Nico4 (Feb 20, 2019)

I have a Bob Cat vintage 5 HP snowblower and need a scrapper bar and can't seem to find any parts for 5hp bob cat.


----------



## Connor (Sep 28, 2019)

I have two of the older version pictured above a newer one. One of the older ones is mostly working, I need to change the tire on it since it keeps losing air.

They're heavy and they're long, but they do throw snow a long way. The impeller design seems to be the reason they throw so well. I haven't found a drift it wouldn't chew it's way through and the impeller makes short work of ice chunks. Without an electric start they can be a real pain to start at -30.

I do have other snow blowers of the typical design for when the 'Cat won't start.


----------



## pager (Dec 1, 2019)

I made new scraper bar from 1/4" bar and skids from 1/4" angle.
cut to length and screwed in with original screws.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Nico4 said:


> Hi I have a Bob Cat snowblower just like the one in the picture. I need a scrapper bar and can't seem to find one anywhere. Linda


Take the old scraper bar off to use as a template and get a nice 3/16 to 1/4 inch thick piece of steel and make your own. I did this on my old Gilson made Montgomery Ward 8/26 now re-powered with a Predator 212cc and it works great.


----------



## PicklesSnow (Nov 30, 2019)

How do you get the tire off?


----------



## PicklesSnow (Nov 30, 2019)

how do you get the tire off?


----------



## marspatt (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm the proud owner of a 1978 Bob-Cat, SN 19549, 5 HP, 20", Type T5-1-20-19549. Fortunately, have not needed parts, other than for the Briggs engine. Have been able to get all material needed, including carb parts. Also got special narrow belt, a bit pricey, but not totally outlandish. She still throws snow with the best of them.

Do need a parts diagram for her; anybody able to help, please?

Thanks.


----------



## marspatt (Dec 4, 2014)

PicklesSnow said:


> how do you get the tire off?





PicklesSnow said:


> how do you get the tire off?


It's a "split rim" meaning the rim is 2 pieces. Remove the fasteners in the rim that surround the axle; rim separates into 2 pieces and tire easily comes right off. Tube is easily repairable with a patch kit.


----------



## jbennett7983 (Dec 22, 2020)

alphaboy123 said:


> Question for years every winter. Are these as good as they say they are for throwing snow? Tempted every season to pick one of these up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes they are, I was skeptical, but my brother found me one and he said he had had one years ago and never should have sold it. He knew I needed something for a large driveway and can handle slushy snow. I bought it and took care of a 40 inch snowfall that had sat in my driveway for 4 days after my much new snowblower broke because it couldn't handle the heavy load. I was impressed and my brother said when I was done with it, he'll buy it from me.


----------



## wadejack (Jan 24, 2021)

marspatt said:


> I'm the proud owner of a 1978 Bob-Cat, SN 19549, 5 HP, 20", Type T5-1-20-19549. Fortunately, have not needed parts, other than for the Briggs engine. Have been able to get all material needed, including carb parts. Also got special narrow belt, a bit pricey, but not totally outlandish. She still throws snow with the best of them.
> 
> Do need a parts diagram for her; anybody able to help, please?
> 
> Thanks.


i have the same year and size as yours also can not find drive belt for the auger any ideas
i have the original parts manual if you want to contact me at [email protected]

thanks


----------



## DCH50 (Feb 10, 2020)

marspatt said:


> I'm the proud owner of a 1978 Bob-Cat, SN 19549, 5 HP, 20", Type T5-1-20-19549. Fortunately, have not needed parts, other than for the Briggs engine. Have been able to get all material needed, including carb parts. Also got special narrow belt, a bit pricey, but not totally outlandish. She still throws snow with the best of them.
> 
> Do need a parts diagram for her; anybody able to help, please?
> 
> Thanks.


This might help see attached


----------



## marspatt (Dec 4, 2014)

DCH50 said:


> This might help see attached


Thanks. That's a pretty complete set of info. Page 10 especially helpful to me, but ID numbers on diagram did not print clearly. Very hard or impossible to read, even using "photo" and best print quality option. Nonetheless, very much appreciate your kind assistance and help.


----------



## jeepsRus21 (2 mo ago)

where do I buy a belt for a 35 year bob cat snow blower


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome, glad to have you here.

Quite possibly your local auto parts store will have a close enough match. Is the belt still fairly intact/able to be measured?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If after you get the machines model number, etc., and you can't locate a manual, including on-line or by accessing parts schematics as well, then you will have to take the old v-belt and match it up, or take a cord and measure and bring it with you for a new v-belt.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

BTW, if you look at post #19 you will have what appears to be your manual, and I believe the belt is item 49 ..... check it out. 

(fyi, this thread is like 7 years old ...  )


----------

